
Show HN: Briefing Manager – Publish Audio News Updates to Amazon Alexa - hallman76
https://www.briefingmanager.com
======
hallman76
Hey HN! Long time listener, first time caller.

I just recently launched a SaaS product that allows anyone to publish audio
news updates using the Amazon Alexa's built-in flash briefing capability.

I think flash briefings are an under-appreciated feature on the Alexa. My hope
is that a tool like this will help to elevate the medium - giving everyone a
voice!

I'd appreciate any feedback you have!

~~~
mattl
Signed up, and the process to make a skill is pretty slick. I don’t know if
they’ll approve my personal podcast asking about headphones, but let’s see.

Do you have any example skills you’ve made using this that I can look at?

